# Orbtronic Sx22



## SVS1000 (13/3/14)

These are the batteries to have according to some of the vaping you tubers

http://www.orbtronic.com/ultra-high...ronic-sx22-rechargeable-hybrid-li-ion-battery


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

No 18490's


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

www.banggood.com have the obtronics on special at the moment.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------

